# Is it normal to get diarrhea only 5 minutes after eating something you shouldn't?



## Ravenous19

I was reading on here how people usually get pain/diarrhea 8-24 hours after they eat something that bothers them. I can't have dairy products, anything greasy, or meat but I can usually eat chicken. Today I had chicken and I had pains in my intestine and really bad diarrhea 5 minutes after I was done eating. Just wondering if I'm normal...


----------



## Kathleen M.

Diarrhea after meals is pretty common in IBS.It depends on if the food is something that adds looseness to the stools (so they come out too loose when they finally get there), or something that triggers the gastrocolic reflex and can send an IBSer from "move it along now" mode to "flush it all out, gotta go NOW!" mode.Over-responding to the times when the colon is more active (after meals and around the time you get up) is pretty common in IBSers.Greasy foods tend to create a bigger reflex than lean foods, but sometimes it is eating a bit too big a meal or having skipped the previous meal or other things about the meal that can set off the reflex a bit too big.Some meds for IBS are commonly prescribed to take 30 minutes before a meal because diarrhea or pain right after a meal is common.


----------



## Ravenous19

Right now I'm taking dicetel with meals and it seemed to be helping but today the cramps and diarrhea were worse than ever. I do usually eat supper at 4:30 but today I didn't eat until 6:30... could just doing that have caused the problems?


----------



## Kathleen M.

It could have been part of the problem. A lot of people with the after meals issues find that if they wait too long to eat they are more likely to get diarrhea.That is why some people will recommend smaller more frequent meals to those with IBS.


----------



## MajaSol

Kathleen M. said:


> It could have been part of the problem. A lot of people with the after meals issues find that if they wait too long to eat they are more likely to get diarrhea.That is why some people will recommend smaller more frequent meals to those with IBS.


Eating itself send signals to the gut to go to the toilet. normal biological signal. that happends fast.. reactions to the actually food you are swallowing...can go fast, but that fast? i do not know.. so maybe the things that are already in you/or other reasons makes it come out in the form that it does..? maybe the gut is constantly irritated, and eating something you know you react to is just the final straW?but then again, i am not a doctor


----------



## Kathleen M.

In a normal human being the "move it along" after eating usually happens around an hour or so after your stomach fills.In IBS this can happen abnormally fast. Some people will have diarrhea less than an hour after eating and sometimes even during the meal.


----------



## Ravenous19

I think my stomach was already kind of irritated because I had eaten chocolate earlier. The pain has never been that intense though. I think the Dicetel is just making it worse.


----------

